# PowerTec MultiPress Workbench ?



## TeddyB (May 17, 2020)

Hello,

Just wondering with all the new gym equipment hails,has anyone got a Powertec MultiPress Workbench and could give me a review of it?

Wanting to buy one but not sure how benching and pressing feels on this machine

Thanks


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TeddyB said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering with all the new gym equipment hails,has anyone got a Powertec MultiPress Workbench and could give me a review of it?
> 
> ...


 Lot of powertek talk in the general section. Unsure which thread.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

I've been using one of these of late and really like it.


----------

